# Related Sites > SQL Course >  SQL Course not working properly ?

## JohnW63

While it's been a good 10 years, since I did any SQL, I'm pretty sure the interpreter is not working properly.  In the first exercise, when you put in the query for Name and Age, all you get is data in the Age column and blanks in the Name. That's from doing a copy / paste from the answer. I tried other commands and got what I thought were odd results as well. 

I've tried using Firefox 3.5.12 and Explorer 7.

----------


## GNW

I'm not getting and results even when I cut and paste the examples or answers.  Is there something I am missing?

----------


## lcole

John and GNW,

There's a glitch in SQL Course.  It was fixed but appears to have returned again.  :Frown:   We're trying to get it fixed as soon as possible.

----------


## lcole

Everyone,

SQLCourse has been fixed and is working properly again.

----------

